# when is the leota ride?



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

i heard about a big ride to leota ,last year and heard it was going to happen again . like a jamborie type of deal , if you know any thing about it let me know
thanks justin


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

is this street bikes, trail bikes, quads, or snowmobiles. What kind of machines does this ride involve. If it is quads I'm there. If it is snowmobiles might not happen this year.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

from what i understand it is quads only . i think they start at the waco rd trail head and venture to leota ..........but i may be wrong ...i just want to go riding with a big group of people


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

hey droptine lets just get together and go ride, my quad has sit all year long last year i want to change that this year. Right now my days off are friday and saturday with this weather if you wanna go ride pm me and lets hook up and go ride maybe others will join in on this.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Wondering if this is a Mid-Winter ride or a Spring ride. Guess it would be a winter ride if your talking snowmobiles. 

Is Leota up near Claire/Harrison ???


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

You can still ride Atv's in the winter. you just have to stay off the designated snowmobile trails.
Yes I believe Leota is near clare.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

sounds good , all my riding buddys moved:sad: the ride i was looking for is a winter ride and from what i was told there was a warming tent and food


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

well being there is no snow anywhere in the state that I am aware of I am guessing that all the snowmobile trails are open to atv's still.


----------

